# kitties saved from a fire



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

My area is very pet-friendly - we even have an animal rescue team! They responded to a fire at an apartment complex (where I'd considered renting an apartment when I moved here, actually) and rescued several kitties using little animal oxygen masks. This is the picture that accompanies the story: Officials open shelter for dozens displaced following Roanoke fire - Roanoke Times: Roanoke News: 










Isn't that cute?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow spirite,
So glad everyone including kitties were alright! It's so cool to see the paramedic treat the kitty in the photo and even more amazing that your community is that devoted to animals!
Great story! :thumb


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, I was so happy to read that! They sent some kitties to the emergency vet to be treated. I don't know what the outcome was - hopefully, it was just precautionary and they won't suffer any longterm consequences from smoke inhalation. 

Several years ago, there was a fire in the building next to mine in the complex I lived in. Several cats escaped, but one kitty had hidden somewhere in an apartment as they were pumping water into the building and they pulled her out absolutely drenched. The photo showed a bunch of ambulances at the ready, and the only patient on a stretcher was a soaked kitty cat. (She was fine.)


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh gosh, if I were that kitty, I think I'd be traumatized by any fire, smoke or water! Glad the kitty was fine, though. And I do hope the no kitties from the article suffered or passed on either! Guess I jumped the gun there, oops.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats amazing, i hope all the kitties are okay!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

spirite said:


> and the only patient on a stretcher was a soaked kitty cat. (She was fine.)


Awwwwww


----------

